
Map of Detroit's Surveillance State 2019 - rmason
https://detroitography.com/2019/05/20/map-detroits-surveillance-state-2019/
======
rmason
One of the clever things Dan Gilbert did when he bought a big chunk of the
downtown area was to start his own security force and put cameras everywhere.
Suddenly crime dropped and so did the major excuse of why companies stayed in
the suburbs.

But people were getting carjacked at gas stations and party stores. So the
city started Project Greenlight. In exchange for putting in the cameras the
city promised priority on police response. Suddenly all crime stopped and
other Detroit merchants demanded they be allowed to join the project.

A lot of people are scared about the 'surveillance state' but this is how
Detroit is taking back the city from the criminals and it's working.

